# Vast Quantities of VG & PG ??



## ElectricSheep (14/10/15)

Hello

To all the DIY "Juicers" (That can't be right).. Where do you get Your 100% VG & PG bases from, i am looking for Large Quantities of the stuff (250L +) but i want to source it all locally from ethical and sustainable sources, i have looked myself but have come up short. Any help much appreciated!

If i find anything i will be sure to post it here.

Thanks


----------



## rogue zombie (14/10/15)

You can contact www.skybluevaping.co.za or www.valleyvapour.co.za 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/10/15)

Oh wait lol.... I read 250ml 
My bad. Not sure who can do 250l

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricSheep (14/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh wait lol.... I read 250ml
> My bad. Not sure who can do 250l
> 
> LOL its okay i just contacted them asking where they source it from so maybe that will turn up something? who knows.. thanks for the input tho, even if its 20ML we are heading in the right direction now. I was actually thinking some of the big pharmaceutical company's may have, i already dropped BASF a line and they haven't got any.


----------



## kimbo (14/10/15)

I get PG from the local milk farm, they use it in stead of "melk salf"

Might be an idea to get in contact with a milkery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ElectricSheep (14/10/15)

kimbo said:


> I get PG from the local milk farm, they use it in stead of "melk salf"
> 
> Might be an idea to get in contact with a milkery



That isn't weird , But it is an option... How much do you get a time? and for how much may i ask?


----------



## kimbo (14/10/15)

ElectricSheep said:


> That isn't weird , But it is an option... How much do you get a time? and for how much may i ask?


2l is about R240

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ElectricSheep (14/10/15)

kimbo said:


> 2l is about R240


----------



## Andre (14/10/15)

kimbo said:


> 2l is about R240


Would that be pharmaceutical grade?


----------



## ElectricSheep (14/10/15)

Andre said:


> Would that be pharmaceutical grade?



And Kosher, I think the terms used are USP Kosher PG .


----------



## kimbo (14/10/15)

Andre said:


> Would that be pharmaceutical grade?


Yes.

well it must be because they use it as lubricant for the suction thingie that goes on the uder of the cow. It is rather close to the milk and clover have a strict thing on being clean


----------



## Andre (14/10/15)

ElectricSheep said:


> And Kosher, I think the terms used are USP Kosher PG .


Could be BP (British Pharmaceutical) or USP (United States Pharmaceutical).


----------



## ElectricSheep (14/10/15)

Any difference between the two standards?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (14/10/15)

ElectricSheep said:


> Any difference between the two standards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not as far as I know. Same thing.


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/10/15)

ElectricSheep said:


> And Kosher, I think the terms used are USP Kosher PG .


As @Andre says USP and BP are pharma grades and afaik you get kosher VG I don't think PG gets graded as kosher. 
Glycerine is called VG in vaper circles, but most of the time it is glycerine BP/USP. Which is perfectly fine. The difference is in extraction methods but the chemical make up is exactly the same.

VG should be recognised as vegetable extracted glycerine which would be kosher.

As long as its pharma grade its fine to use regardless of extraction method unless you have a religious reason to use kosher.


----------



## ET (15/10/15)

Also anyone that does diy does not buy manufacturer levels of pg and vg. Sounds like you're starting up your own juice line and should be contacting a laboratory or such. And be honest when asking your questions, don't be asking sneaky sideline info questions

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## RoRy13 (15/10/15)

ET said:


> Also anyone that does diy does not buy manufacturer levels of pg and vg. Sounds like you're starting up your own juice line and should be contacting a laboratory or such. And be honest when asking your questions, don't be asking sneaky sideline info questions



Does he really have to state his purpose for asking the question, didn't know it was a rule.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Puff Daddy (15/10/15)

I'm sure you can buy pg from a hospital pharmacy, last I checked


----------



## GlacieredPyro (15/10/15)

Some quick googling found results for 210L drums for ~3.7K.
You should be able to source quite easily.

Wont link the result here but there were a vast amount of hits.


----------



## ElectricSheep (21/10/15)

ET said:


> Also anyone that does diy does not buy manufacturer levels of pg and vg. Sounds like you're starting up your own juice line and should be contacting a laboratory or such. And be honest when asking your questions, don't be asking sneaky sideline info questions



Sneaky sideline info questions? I'm not sure what you mean by that, I posted this thread under DIY and seeing as I'm Doing it myself and its in the the correct thread I don't think I have to elaborate on the intended purpose.. Not tryna argue or anything just feel blindsided there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (21/10/15)

ElectricSheep said:


> Hello
> 
> To all the DIY "Juicers" (That can't be right).. Where do you get Your 100% VG & PG bases from, i am looking for Large Quantities of the stuff (250L +) but i want to source it all locally from ethical and sustainable sources, i have looked myself but have come up short. Any help much appreciated!
> 
> ...



Contact Geoff Murton in the classifieds section of the forum.


----------

